

☕ Let Me Tell You Why That's My Opinion On: www.polymer-project.org - generaltso
https://blog.teknik.io/tso/56

======
pedalpete
Maybe I'm missing the purpose of polymer, but I suspect the issues the author
mentions are a version 1.0 issue.

To me, polymer is to get people used to writing web-components, and polymer
provides a nicer api than web-components. A bit of structure, easier to
understand, etc. etc.

Things like tightly coupled javascript, css, and html is kinda the point of a
web-component.

